# Anyone running the Fox Float X2 above 250 psi ?



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking to upgrade my shock on my HD3 this spring and really would like to go with the X2. Problem is that I am somewhere around 255 lbs geared up and would require I put more than the recommended max of 250 psi limit. I see that previous to the recall it looks like the limit was 300 psi. Anyone pushing the limits on the X2?


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

A couple people blew up the air spring sleeve, and a bunch of people have had problems with the air sleeve coming loose and losing pressure (this has happened to me twice). Fox also lowered the maximum amount of volume reducer bands for the 200x57 shock to two, which doesn’t provide a lot of bottom out support on a HD3. As well as the x2 performs for me, I’d recommend a different shock for a person your size. The DPX2 specced on the Hd4 might be a better fit, even though you lose some adjustments


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Lic-Niner said:


> ... The DPX2 specced on the Hd4 might be a better fit, even though you lose some adjustments


Have taken a look at the DPX2 and the reviews sound good. What makes me hesitant is I have read the DPX2 is essentially the DPS Evol internally, if this is true, then for me it is a no-go for me, only advantage is that the oil will not heat up.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

NorthSideOf50 said:


> Have taken a look at the DPX2 and the reviews sound good. What makes me hesitant is I have read the DPX2 is essentially the DPS Evol internally, if this is true, then for me it is a no-go for me, only advantage is that the oil will not heat up.


I did not like the float DPS very much either. I haven't ridden the he DPX2, which shares a lot of design with the DPS, but could still feel entirely different.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

NorthSideOf50 said:


> Looking to upgrade my shock on my HD3 this spring and really would like to go with the X2. Problem is that I am somewhere around 255 lbs geared up and would require I put more than the recommended max of 250 psi limit. I see that previous to the recall it looks like the limit was 300 psi. Anyone pushing the limits on the X2?


I run 260 to 265 in mine , so far not a problem . Only a handful failed and they increased the can thickness . So i figured i would take that chance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

